# What do you think of the new.......



## countryboy737 (Jan 6, 2009)

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> PSE X-Force?.... it was just introduced. 366fps ibo with a 5.5" brace height and 33" ATA, I'm gunna have to give this one a try.
> 
> pics on page 3.
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=816949


dang is that a fast bow is it the fastest right now because my friend told me parker or pearson i forget which has the fastest right now going 370- something.


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

I bet it sucks to shoot lol.


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

*lol*

It can't be much worse than your hoyt and bear. 

:lalala:

:jksign:


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> it can't be much worse than your hoyt and bear.
> 
> :lalala:
> 
> :jksign:


you better be !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> It can't be much worse than your hoyt and bear.
> 
> :lalala:
> 
> :jksign:


Come on, you know that 5.5 BH's gonna suck


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

Rory/MO said:


> Come on, you know that 5.5 BH's gonna suck


Better than Mathews 5" brace height! Idk...... you might be right, I'll go shoot it first.


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> Better than Mathews 5" brace height! Idk...... you might be right, I'll go shoot it first.



I think Mathews really messed up this year with those Monsters or whatever the hell they're called.


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

Rory/MO said:


> I think Mathews really messed up this year with those Monsters or whatever the hell they're called.


So much for the solo cams......


----------



## Xcreekarchery1 (Aug 7, 2007)

um 5.5inch brace height?!?!?!? thats gunna sucks, no forgive ness. i mean c'mon do like a freakcurver and have a 9inch bh lol


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

i think it looks great but i like the x forces i will probably shoot it a few times just for fun


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

Xcreekarchery1 said:


> um 5.5inch brace height?!?!?!? thats gunna sucks, no forgive ness. i mean c'mon do like a freakcurver and have a 9inch bh lol


That's what everybody said about the 6" brace height on the original x-force..... turns out it has tons of forgivness. but we will see about this new one. 

Can you imagine how ugly the xforce would be with a 9" brace height lol.


----------



## No.1 Hoyt (Mar 11, 2007)

Once you get to shoot it will you tell us how the brace height handles?

If it shoots well I might consider getting one.


----------



## Elite13 (Mar 11, 2007)

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> That's what everybody said about the 6" brace height on the original x-force..... turns out it has tons of forgivness. but we will see about this new one.
> 
> Can you imagine how ugly the xforce would be with a 9" brace height lol.



It couldnt be any uglier than it is now


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> So much for the solo cams......



Same thing I was thinking!


----------



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

Rory/MO said:


> Come on, you know that 5.5 BH's gonna suck


I shot a pse baby g before. It had a 5.5 inch brace height and it wasn't bad at all.


----------



## Deer_Slayer2010 (Jan 28, 2007)

*Give them a break!*



kaibab-hunter74 said:


> So much for the solo cams......


Everybody knew it was coming, Mathews had to make a duel cam bow just to shut everybody up about how Mathews makes slow bows and is technologically behind. First they get ripped on for making "slow bows" then they make a fast bow and get ripped on for that...It sounds like an unwinnable situation to me, Mathews will never be able to make everybody happy...(but, imo, the Reezen appears to be a really nice single cam bow)


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

Deer_Slayer2010 said:


> Everybody knew it was coming, Mathews had to make a duel cam bow just to shut everybody up about how Mathews makes slow bows and is technologically behind. First they get ripped on for making "slow bows" then they make a fast bow and get ripped on for that...It sounds like an unwinnable situation to me, Mathews will never be able to make everybody happy...(but, imo, the Reezen appears to be a really nice single cam bow)


I agree that Mathews makes hella solo cam bows! No doubt about that.


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> I agree that Mathews makes hella solo cam bows! No doubt about that.


i agree with that too they make great bows just too many people buy them because they say mathews on the limbs


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

archerykid12 said:


> i agree with that too they make great bows just too many people buy them because they say mathews on the limbs


True that.


----------



## Deer_Slayer2010 (Jan 28, 2007)

...and too many people insult them because they say Mathews on the limbs. People either hate the brand or love it, it's always the way it is with top brands: brand loyalty


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

Deer_Slayer2010 said:


> ...and too many people insult them because they say Mathews on the limbs. People either hate the brand or love it, it's always the way it is with top brands: brand loyalty


Bashing comes with the territory. That goes for any company.


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> Bashing comes with the territory. That goes for any company.


very true no matter what it is in life there is always bashing of something because someone doesnt shoot it or doesnt like it thats just the way it is


----------



## bigbuckdown XT (Feb 7, 2007)

Deer_Slayer2010 said:


> ...and too many people insult them because they say Mathews on the limbs. People either hate the brand or love it, it's always the way it is with top brands: brand loyalty


+1. everybody i ask about mathews is either, "oh man i love mathews, the best!" or, "they suck, i hate mathews". i have to admit though, as a mathews fan i think that the last bow with the regular limbs (switchback xt) and most of the bows before that were the best shooting bows from mathews. not the fasted but extremely well shooters. i like all the new bows with the slim limb but from my experience with shooting them i think the regular limbs were better quality.


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

bigbuckdown XT said:


> +1. everybody i ask about mathews is either, "oh man i love mathews, the best!" or, "they suck, i hate mathews". i have to admit though, as a mathews fan i think that the last bow with the regular limbs (switchback xt) and most of the bows before that were the best shooting bows from mathews. not the fasted but extremely well shooters. i like all the new bows with the slim limb but from my experience with shooting them i think the regular limbs were better quality.


It will be interesting to see how the Monster stacks up against the X-Force series of bows.


----------



## OOPS! (Jul 5, 2006)

Im thinking cape buffalo with a 60# bow  
5.5" bh is pretty low, but I think it will probably still be quite a shooter in the right hands and that speed is crazY!


----------



## bow slayer (Apr 2, 2007)

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> Can you imagine how ugly the xforce would be with a 9" brace height lol.


Yup. Its called the moneymaker.
lol just kidding. I actully like the Money Maker.
But anyway this new X force will be pretty cool to shoot. I will definietly give her a try. But just for fun. I love My 82nd and Ultra elite too much to ever switch. For now anyway.


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

bow slayer said:


> Yup. Its called the moneymaker.
> lol just kidding. I actully like the Money Maker.
> But anyway this new X force will be pretty cool to shoot. I will definietly give her a try. But just for fun. I love My 82nd and Ultra elite too much to ever switch. For now anyway.


Until you shoot the X-Force Omen


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

I guess speed bows are really selling since they came up with so many of the same model hahaha.


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

CA_Rcher12 said:


> I guess speed bows are really selling since they came up with so many of the same model hahaha.


Very true..... but since they're in demand, who's gunna stop?


----------

